# Déjà vu: Google employee loses prototype Nexus 4 at San Francisco bar!



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like no company can keep their secrets these days prior to launch...



> In 2010 a prototype of Apple's iPhone 4 was left at a San Francisco bar, leading to it leaking across the internet months before its official debut — and it appears the same almost happened with the much-anticipated new Nexus phone from LG. _Wired_ reportsthat Jamin Barton, a bartender at the 500 Club in San Francisco, came across an unclaimed smartphone at the venue sometime in September. The device had no SIM card, but did feature the Google logo on the back along with a sticker indicating that it was "not for sale."
> 
> As Barton tells the story, a friend — referenced only as "Dave" — recognized that the phone was likely Google's next Nexus, and agreed to contact the search giant. According to _Wired_, Dave become upset the following day, saying that Google had threatened that he could be an accessory to what it apparently considered a crime. Google's Global Investigations & Intelligence Manager, Brian Katz, was reportedly the person tasked with retrieving the phone, even telling individuals at the 500 Club that Google could file criminal charges in connection with the misplaced Nexus.
> 
> Ultimately, Google retrieved the phone on September 20th, only to have the Nexus 4 leakmultiple times just weeks later. Katz reportedly offered Barton a free phone if he kept the incident under wraps — but _Wired_ has the full story, along with a selection of images and video that confirm we have a _very_ clear idea of what we'll see at Google's Android event next week.


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2012)

God you're fucking boring.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2012)

NVP said:


> God you're fucking boring.


 
And you're a wanker, what of it?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 27, 2012)

NVP said:


> God you're fucking boring.


 
Why ? If this was Apple, editor would be wetting his knickers and have posted up a wirefresh article by now.

K_E is like a lone wolf, riding against the tide, and showing up the double standards. 

Good on him I say.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Why ? If this was Apple, editor would be wetting his knickers and have posted up a wirefresh article by now.


Hi. Fuck off with this offensive bullshit. Bye.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 27, 2012)

offensive ?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> offensive ?


I found it offensive, yes.
Keep me out of this crap please.


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2012)

It's 2am on a fucking Friday night ffs.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyway... about this phone


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 27, 2012)

> It was locked, and had no SIM card to activate it, so there was no way to identify or contact the owner directly. But it did have a “not for sale” sticker and a Google logo on the back.
> 
> Barton showed the device to a tech-savvy regular named Dave who immediately identified it as the upcoming Nexus 4, which Google is set to unveil at an event in New York on Oct. 29.
> 
> Dave agreed to make some calls to Google HQ. When Barton heard back from him the next day, Dave was shaken.“Dave” — Barton says he does not know his full name — “sort of freaked out. ‘Google lost a phone,’ he told me. ‘You just got a guy fired…. *The Google police are coming*’”


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey didn't happen to find an olympic medal at the same time, I'd they?


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


>



Love the term 'Google police' there's a meme right there.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 27, 2012)

Pretty sneaky of Google to leave a newly minted phone lying around in a bar in a city full of internet savvy people. The fact that it had no Sim card meant that it was effectively useless so there was no point in carrying it except for it to be seen. They have now achieved prior publicity for their presentation. The big fuss they made about it being found only adds to the anticipation of the possible customers and to my suspicion that it was deliberate.

Governments do deliberate leaks all the time so why not mega-corporations hungry for free publicity. I for one did not know about the proposed announcement until reading this.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks like it's going to pretty damn cheap for a high end smartphone - just £390!
http://www.androidauthority.com/lg-...otted-carphone-warehouse-retail-store-126406/


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like it's going to have wireless charging too. Now that's one feature I would like.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 29, 2012)

Still want to add how bonkers it is that any of this is kept secret at all.

Just think of all the people that must have to keep schtumm? Against such pressure (and probably reward) to 'leak'?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

Wireless charging is a novelty feature, it might as well come with a free Hello Kitty screensaver as far as I'm concerned.

No removable battery either, which will be a deal breaker for some.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Wireless charging is a novelty feature, it might as well come with a free Hello Kitty screensaver as far as I'm concerned.


Shouldn't knock it till you try it. It was one of the best features on my Palm Pre and if it hooks up with NFC it'll be doubly useful.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Wireless charging is a novelty feature, it might as well come with a free Hello Kitty screensaver as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> No removable battery either, which will be a deal breaker for some.



You'll be telling me it doesn't run flash next.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

Where Apple lead, others follow


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Where Apple lead, others follow


Yes. Apple certainly opened up the larger screen mobile market and were way ahead of the smaller tablet market too.

Oh, hang on ....


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

Size isn't everything, someone once said to me


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Looks like it's going to have wireless charging too. Now that's one feature I would like.


If you want wireless charging then the Galaxy S3 will make you happy. You have to buy the 'dock' separately though, it doesn't come in the box.


----------

